# 2 Male Rats In Need of New Home!



## Jrivero (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi! 

I’m Jen, and my two male rats are in need of a new home. I adopted them from a local shelter a last year and they are no older than 6 months. I unfortunately have to move and am not able to keep them with me. I’m based in DC for now and really want them to have a nice new home. They are both very playful and adorable! Feel free to reach out with any questions ! Also, does anyone know of any other places I can look for their new home?


----------



## Jrivero (Jan 12, 2022)

Jrivero said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m Jen, and my two male rats are in need of a new home. I adopted them from a local shelter a last year and they are no older than 6 months. I unfortunately have to move and am not able to keep them with me. I’m based in DC for now and really want them to have a nice new home. They are both very playful and adorable! Feel free to reach out with any questions ! Also, does anyone know of any other places I can look for their new home?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi Jen, Howard County Animal Control takes in small animals like rodents. I'd check with them and see if they have available fosters. I'm with Small Angels in Frederick MD, Small Angels Rescue, Inc - you can reach out to them and see if we have space to take them in. I currently foster 6 ratties, who are Twilights meaning they will never be adopted out due to their age and/or health.


----------

